# Sickle Bar Mower for a 24 hp PTO



## fandam (Oct 26, 2013)

I am looking for a scikle bar mower that can be driven by a MF 1528 with a 24 hp PTO.

There is a JD No. 9 for sale for $500 on Craigs List (burlington.craigslist.org/grd/4143749271.html). Will the 24 hp PTO be able to run a JD No. 9 mower? Is the $500 a reasonable price?

Any other sickle bar mowers recommended?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Does not take much to run a sickle bar mower. I can't remember- is the #8 or #9 the semi-mounted trailer mower? if it is semi-mounted, you may have problems making a bracket to mount on your tractor and you will need a set of hydraulic remotes. Check with JD dealer on parts availability-we were using these in the 60s. You may, and probably will have to rebuild the cutter bar with new shims, hold down clips, ledgers and maybe a new blade. That all adds to the "purchase price". Was it in use this season? The semi mounted mowers worked well, I used one all summer on a job I had at a large farm. Unfortunately, when I went home, it was an AC mower on a CA


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Hayman is right on it takes very little H.P. to run a sickle mower. When I was small a man that Dad baled hay for mowed his hay with a Farmall Cub which had about 10 H.P. We had a Cub that we used to cultivate Tobacco with that came with a sickle mower but I don't remember it ever being put on tractor.


----------



## fandam (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you Hayman1 and Cornshucker for your helpful replies.

The JD #9 has been used this year, and from the pictures on Craig's List appears in good shape. My use for a scikle mower will be to maintain along the edge of streams and along fence lines that I can't cut with my brush hog. Nothing really heavy.

Here is a photo from the Craig's List posting. I will be contacting the seller this weekend.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

That looks like a slightly complicated hitch to be putting on and off for fenceline work.

This looks more like a regular 3pth for 250

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/4036515670.html


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree it looks complicated. Look for a JD 350 or a New holland 450 or 451 mower. the JD 350 may be your best bet as the NH mowers had a connection to the center link bracket that is difficult for small tractors.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Hayman is dead on with the NH 450 or 451 being a good mower, easy to get parts for. The only problem as he mentioned is the yoke that attaches to the top link you could run into problems with a compact. A Massey Ferguson 31 or 41 Dyna-balance or a Ford 515 might be a good alternative. I personally know nothing about the Deere 350 so I cannot pass judgment.


----------



## fandam (Oct 26, 2013)

The sickle bar mower on Craigs List was sold before I had a chance to see it. I'll wait until spring before I start looking again. Thanks for the suggestions, I will definitely keep them in mind.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

fandam said:


> The sickle bar mower on Craigs List was sold before I had a chance to see it. I'll wait until spring before I start looking again. Thanks for the suggestions, I will definitely keep them in mind.


I'd keep my eyes open, you sometimes find what you want when -and where- you least expect it. Also might get a better price on the "off-season".


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a MF 41 dyna balance.Would need new gaurds,sickle,and belt.$700.Shipping could arranged.Looks similar to this one.

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7991791


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

fandam said:


> The sickle bar mower on Craigs List was sold before I had a chance to see it. I'll wait until spring before I start looking again. Thanks for the suggestions, I will definitely keep them in mind.


I have an older IH that needs some work, If your handy and want a project its yours for $100. Where in VT are you located?


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

If you can find it, locate an IH 1300 7 foot model. The 3PT hook up is a snap with only a cable or chain needing to be connected to the lower draw bar. Would be a perfect fit for your tractor. I reciently picked up a 9 foot one for behind my Bobcat CT 235 that has 27 PTO HP

The great thing is Rowse still makes the unit (270 and 290 3PT series) and has a hydraulic lift kit that will bolt on as well as parts for everything. You can also still get most parts from Case/IH too as well as numerous venders.

NH 450/451 is also a good choice, but you may need the adapter kit $$$ to fit your tractor depending on your 3PT dimensions - was an issue for me.

Hope this helps


----------

